
NetBSD support for psutil - grodola
http://grodola.blogspot.com/2016/01/netbsd-support-for-psutil.html
======
jrcii
Slightly off-topic, but for anyone unaware, NetBSD is a wonderful operating
system (it happens to be my favorite). Rock-solid reliability, very organized
file system, great package manager (pkgsrc), and compatible with virtually
every platform imaginable, you can see the full list here:
[https://www.netbsd.org/ports/#ports-
tier1](https://www.netbsd.org/ports/#ports-tier1)

~~~
Esau
I recently started testing NetBSD in a virtual machine on my PC. I really like
it, although there are some things that annoy me with it.

I would like to use it as my primary OS but it won't boot on my hardware. I've
considered installing and running it inside of a hypervisor but I don't know
if that is wise.

~~~
justincormack
Its fine in a hypervisor. It has excellent Xen support, but you can use others
too; it has all the virtio drivers for KVM for example now.

What is the issue with your hardware?

~~~
Esau
I am not at home, but as I recall, the kernel freezes during boot for both the
32 bit and 64 bit versions. The 32 bit version of OpenBSD also freezes during
kernel boot but the 64 bit version does not. I know it is not an EFI issue as
legacy booting is turned on.

~~~
cyber
Odd that it won't boot. What hardware are you running and which kernels have
you tried? Any way for you to capture a trace?

This probably isn't the best forum to give you a hand. Can you hit one of the
IRC channels or mailing lists?

~~~
Esau
It's an older Dell Dimension, one of the very last Core 2 Duos CPUs. I am not
too worried about it at this point, as I am going to replace early next month.
Hopefully, my next computer will fair better.

------
orf
> psutil.cpu_count(logical=False) always return None.

Out of interest why would this be the case? Don't know much about NetBSD.

~~~
masklinn
Because psutil uses the OS APIs, NetBSD (and OpenBSD) don't expose the
physical core count (number of actual CPU cores), only the logical one
(including "hyperthreading" virtual cores)

------
stonewhite
currently hackernews link is looping back to the page itself

------
bound008
great work @grodola !!

